# Cavaliers @ Raptors, Nov. 7th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Cleveland Cavaliers* (1-2) @ *Toronto Raptors* (0-3)
November 7th, 2005, 7:00PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, DAMON" TITLE="JONES, DAMON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/JONES, DAMON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HUGHES, LARRY" TITLE="HUGHES, LARRY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/HUGHES, LARRY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, LEBRON" TITLE="JAMES, LEBRON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/JAMES, LEBRON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GOODEN, DREW" TITLE="GOODEN, DREW" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/GOODEN, DREW.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS" TITLE="ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS.jpg">
*Damon Jones, Larry Hughes, LeBron James, Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Ilgauskas*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRAHAM, JOEY" TITLE="GRAHAM, JOEY" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jgraham0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WOODS, LOREN" TITLE="WOODS, LOREN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/lwoods0.jpg">
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Loren Woods*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Raptors, Nov. 6th*

I really don't want to see this team fall to 0-4 but it's most likely to happen.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Raptors, Nov. 6th*

Yikes, their frontcourt is going to kill us. They are going to be very hungry for a win after getting off to a slow start. Still, will be a very interesting game as I'm very curious to see what Mitchell does next. He "needs" a win here to quiet the storm and will be doing his utmost to rally the troops.

Donyell injured?

Hoffa or Loren to start the game? Is he just going back and forth or is there a reason to this madness?

Will Calderon start? Will he play big minutes? 

Joey vs Lebron. Can LBJ be slowed a bit?

Will Bosh get going offensively? 

Charlie- time to start exerting himself?

Will Jalen consider playing unselfishly? Will Mitchell cut back his minutes?


----------



## RKAL18 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Raptors, Nov. 6th*

Man, whoever covers the Big-Z is going to get killed. If its Loren Woods, he'll get out powered. If its Hoffa, he'll foul out in 10 minutes. This is going to be an ugly game for the raps


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Raptors, Nov. 6th*

Could we see a starting lineup change? Hopefully.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Raptors, Nov. 6th*

yahhhh im going to this game....lets hope the raptors can win for me...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Matchup of the night? Lebron VS Bonner!!!

:eek8:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yikes, this Cavs team is good. On top of that, you know D-Marsh is gonna wanna prove himself to us again, so I'd expect him to bring it against the Raptors.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

trick said:


> Matchup of the night? Lebron VS Bonner!!!
> 
> :eek8:


I thought Graham would guard LeBron for most of the night?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

undefined_playa said:


> I thought Graham would guard LeBron for most of the night?


Are you kidding me? Just look at the job Bonner has done against Jamison, Jefferson and Prince. In comparison, guarding King James will be a cakewalk for our beloved Red Rocket.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody willing to hazzard a guess as to the final score .. plus quarter by quarter results so that there is some thought behind your guess?! Try it .. it's fun ... and it challenges your basketball intellect ... too ... :laugh:

I might just pass on this one ... but what the hey ... here's my guess ::

Q1 -- Raps - 29 ... Cavs - 22
Q2 -- Raps - 20 ... Cavs - 30
Q3 -- Raps - 19 ... Cavs - 26
Q4 -- Raps - 24 ... Cavs - 33
Final- Raps - 92 ... Cavs - 111

:swammi:​


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

How bout a starting line up of...
PG-Calderon
SG-Rose
SF-Graham
PF-Bosh
C-Charlie

It will get killed against the Cavs, yes, BUT mabye it will the guys running.
Jose has been arguably the best player so far this season an mabye he can convince CV31 to run up and down the floor.
Graham mite be able to at least D up some what on LBJ, as impossible as it is.
And hopefuly Bosh can use his quickness on Gooden.
Rose will huck up his usual 25 shots, hit 10 of em, call it a game.
Mo P should be able to stretch the D with his shooting and it would be ncie to see him return to his form from late last year.
Bonner, just a mess this year.
Hoffa should be able to use up his fouls nice and early
James should be able to hit a few threes, as long as he has 5 seconds to set his feet, otherwise...he'll slash and huck some thing up


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Graham must hate whoever made the shedule, he is going to be better for it but damn


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bonner really shouldn't be playing the 3 spot anymore. He is getting abused.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't know if Joey can play well against LeBron. His defense is good, but LeBron's offense is just that much better. Plus he has two years of NBA experience on him, and I'd expect him to outsmart Graham when push comes to shove.

Drew Gooden scored 53 points this summer in the Steve Nash game. Let's hope he's not too comfortable in the ACC. 

Speaking of Drew, I'd have to assume he'll be a nice matchup for Bosh on offense, but then again... I'd think the same about Collins too... so much for that. I'm just hoping for a solid game from Bosh.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I hope they prove me wrong but the raps are gonna get abused tonight they will lose by atleast 15


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Ah, this Cavs team isn't that good at all.

They are quite similar to us. They are weak defensively and love to chuck shots up on the offensive end. Obviously they have more talent.. but we have the ability to beat them.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Another strong opponet, another L. 
However, I'd like to see a nice fighting such like the guys did in the season opener.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think it will be a pretty good game. Really wish I could watch it.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Listening to this on the Fan 590 again in night school


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Zig is one of those guys who normally puts a hurting on us. The way he plays in the first few minutes will probably set the tone for our interior game for the remainder.

I think Gooden is a good match up with Bosh. I think Chris can get some points on him, hopefully early, and get into stride. Sam has been good with keeping Chris in for the first and a good chunk of the second, so he's going to have the time out there to get his.

A key to this game might be when we decide to put Calderon into the game. It changes the dynamic of our offense quite a bit.


And I will flip if Sam runs with Jalen at power forward again with three centres sitting on the bench. I didn't mention having a problem with that until now because it bugged the hell out of me.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Think i'm going to have to stay up for at least some of this one. Can anyone confirm whether I'll be able to get the fan590 feed online?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Interested to see Hughes and Lebron together, plus I wanted to post something to get that rediculous :TR: Roko thread off the most recent thread for the Atlantic Division


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Check your PM's, Sky.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

if you think that marshall isnt going to hit like 7 3-point shots then your crazy,
marshall going to have a huge game tonite


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

listening on the fan. better than nothing. Snow starts with a bucket against Mike James.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps start down 4. misses by Bosh and Joey.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Not a pretty (sounding) start. Lebron going to the line. 

Cmon boys. This crowd is going to get upset.

Woods gets shots, why doesn't Bosh?

Rose with the make. Much needed.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Baby hook over Bron! Atta boy Graham.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

James going to the line. Leads back to one. Was worried there. Raps back with the ball.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Alley oop to Bosh. Gotta like that.

Woods sounds dreadful.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Boys coming with some energy on the break after a slow start.

Sounds pretty sloppy. Cleveland definitely isn't a great team yet. 

Wish I was listening to Chuck. 

Looking forward to Charlie and Jose.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Joey still has plenty of work to do on those handles.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Ewill eh?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jalen tries to go to Hoffa? Interesting.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hard foul by Araujo. Can't say he didn't do anything. :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Sounds like Jalen's playing well. I missed Hoffa's dunk- anyone care to review it?

Hoff with the board! hehe. 

James draws the foul. 

Sounds like good fun so far. Fast breaking. Mitchell using the centers and Jose coming in baby!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Brutal travelling call on Hoffa. ****ing refs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Tied at 24, not bad.

Sorry for the post padding guys. Hard to sit here and just listen. Take pity on me.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Post padding is great if constructive. :clown:

Keep it up, Sky.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa still in. Looks like Mitchell WAS teaching a lesson. Let's see how this pans out.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Umm, I can't be reading right, but my courtside live tells me the Raptors only have three rebounds? WTF?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Cavs on a 10-0 run. Ridiculous


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Charlie with a tip-in, finally another rebound!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Cavs by 8 with the ball


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors caught a break, gave up an offensive rebound, and then capitalize with a score.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice, Raptors ball, down 6!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And Peterson scores, make it a 4 point game!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dammit why is James so good? Cavs by 6 again.,


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jalen going to the stipe for two...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Can someone... you know... watching this on TV, fill us in?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Lebron is just too good. So good at hanging and finishing with either hand. Great at taking that last driving step too.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

****in A man, ****in Woods.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

How the **** do we miss so many layups?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Loren with the block!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon to Bosh, sweet deal


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

43-39 Cavs, offensive rebound Cavs.

I'm out, good luck Raps


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jose to Bosh over the top. Noice. Bosh getting some better opportunities rather than shooting Js.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Charlie V and Bosh together.

Bosh picks up his FIRST rebound? yikes.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

hoffa's man-man defence is really impressive at times (like on gooden that one play)


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Chris is really hitting the boards this quarter; 5 rebounds for the quarter, including 4 on the offensive glass.

Jalen going hit and miss with the jumper...actually, it's all miss.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice game by my man Bosh.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

yea the one positive from this game was Bosh 26 pts and 12 rebs, he was beast on the glass in the third


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I thought for a second that the Raptors where not going to hit a 3pters so their streak comes to an end, but then they hit one then I started thinking. Oh yeah we're the Raptors, chuck em like your life depends on it :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

thank gawd for MoP hitting that three, the streak lives!

and CB4 was great, but just another loss and little to show for it.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> yea the one positive from this game was Bosh 26 pts and 12 rebs, he was beast on the glass in the third



Another positive is they continue their consecutive 3pt streak! " Mo hits three Raps lose!" -The Swirks


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Not a hard loss to live with. We played alright.

Hard to watch Bonner struggle. He's going to have a reduced role this year if it keeps up. He'll just be a spot-up shooter off the bench. He can't defend small forwards to save his life. Him and Charlie will be fighting for burn.

You know you're a bad team when the talk of the game is a "three point streak!!1!" Honestly... I've never used the word habberdashery in my lifetime. Is that a streak worth fighting for?


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

You're right we are a bad team as of now and trying to be optimistic and looking for some positives. This streak would be one of them because its a streak that involves league best. Other than the potentials I also look for some positives to make this game more interesting.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> You're right we are a bad team as of now and trying to be optimistic and looking for some positives. This streak would be one of them because its a streak that involves league best. Other than the potentials I also look for some positives to make this game more interesting.


No, I understand, I'm not trying to cut anybody up over it. It's just that Chuck/Jack were talking about it like it was on the forefront of the minds of the players. Or at least Chuck did for a little while before he caught himself.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

chuck actually made a funny remark, he said "tomorrow's headline will read 'Peterson hits a three! Raps lose by 16." haha, i died laughin at that. wat a great announcer


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Tough loss. Too bad this wasn't live where I live, it wouldv'e made my birthday


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Brutal travelling call on Hoffa. ****ing refs.


BS tech for flagrant on 23 too.

Rebound loss 47 to 30.

Ahem, uh...[beatdeadhorse] Shelden Williams [/beatdeadhorse]


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Sam Mitchell needs to stop playing Bonner at the 3 spot. He is getting abused. I remember the Raptors made a bit of a run in the 2nd half, and they were only down by about 9, and Bonner checks in and got totally owned. Next thing you know the Cavs were up by 15-16 points.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Big Z was killing Bosh, too. They ran the same play for him three or four times back to back before Mitchell pulled Bosh out.

Mitchell doesn't believe in match ups, he believes in hard work. And sometimes it hurts more than it helps.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> I remember the Raptors made a bit of a run in the 2nd half, and they were only down by about 9, and Bonner checks in and got totally owned. Next thing you know the Cavs were up by 15-16 points.


yea ,the score was 74-67 a couple of mins into the 4th i think when James was on the bench, then the Cavs went on an 11-2 run


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Defense will be a big problem this year, we don't seem to be able to stop teams on a consistent basis.

-third straight double digit loss, this time after a pretty respectable start. Offense was decent tonight but another night of giving up over 100 points

-the losing will be tough to watch, but with each loss it brings us closer to a top 3 pick!!


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Recap of Game Scoring:: My predictions by quarter (actual scoring) ..... Not bad .. eh ... !!

Q1 -- Raps - 29 (24)... Cavs - 22 (24)
Q2 -- Raps - 20 (21) ... Cavs - 30 (27)
Q3 -- Raps - 19 (19)... Cavs - 26 (23)
Q4 -- Raps - 24 (29) ... Cavs - 33 (31)
Final- Raps - 92 (93)... Cavs - 111 (105)

:swammi: 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:​


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

MonsterBosh said:


> Recap of Game Scoring:: My predictions by quarter (actual scoring) ..... Not bad .. eh ... !!
> 
> Q1 -- Raps - 29 (24)... Cavs - 22 (24)
> Q2 -- Raps - 20 (21) ... Cavs - 30 (27)
> ...


Oh my god, that is spectacular. I don't think I've ever seen someone come that close to predicting a score before. You know what you should do? Join ESPN or some sports station, and you can make all the predictions you want. As long as that gets you away from here.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh my god, that is spectacular. I don't think I've ever seen someone come that close to predicting a score before. You know what you should do? Join ESPN or some sports station, and you can make all the predictions you want. As long as that gets you away from here.


I still have to sharpen up my analysis to better predict the scores by quarter ... I did give the Cavs too much benefit of the doubt and slightly overestimated their scoring .... but that's water under the bridge ... Now who's next ... oh my ... it's Utah Jazz and I have predicted a win for the Raptors on my monthly predictions (in the thread that's been locked!?).... Well I have till Friday to register my prediction on this fine forum of basketball aficionados .... and thanks for the compliment and advice ... :laugh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

For that span of five and a half minutes he got at the end of the 1st quarter, Hoffa looked good. What does Sam do? Sit the rest of the game out...

I will say this though, this team looked 100x better compared to the NJ and DET game despite losing by double digits again.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

This was the first Raps game I saw and it was kind of enjoyable. We were reasonably close. All of our players had great moments laden throughout the game. We lost but hey we're closer to getting #1 pick. I mean everyone tried hard but our team just sucks. 
Being mad at the Raptors for this season would be like being mad at a 7 year old for not knowing how to put on a condom. We just don't have any experience and we don't have all the right parts yet.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

Aaron Williams is one tough dude. The first game after grotesquely dislocating two fingers, he comes in and plays 11 minutes. I didn't see him play but the announcers discussed it and said he played reasonably well.


Just an idea, but Indiana is looking for a backup big man. I wonder if they would take E-Will and Aaron for injured Scott Pollard and Fred Jones? Indiana loses nothing but spare parts - if they called Keon Clark, they must be looking hard. Toronto gets a truer Center to eat up some minutes and a shooting guard with potential, and doesn't give up any financial flexiblity.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bonner's *** should be benched for a couple games... that is all.

I listened to most of the game last night, and stopped listening midway through the 4th quarter, after Bosh scored 8 straight Raptors points, got taken out, and the Cavs consequently go on a 7-0 run before he gets put back in.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Bosh came out with some fire in this game. He was down low in a defensive stance and very energetic on D for the first time all year. Got his offense going finally.

The Raps offense actually used some backcuts and weak side movement which resulted in a few easy baskets.

Mike James had a nice game, blending in with his unit. 

Hoff had his best game of the young season. The travel was clearly concern about injury as Big Z was falling into his path. Where would Hoff have been able to land without wrenching an ankle? Soon as Hoff is pulled the Cavs start to dominate the paint against Bosh/Charlie/Bonner. Lebron goes right down the lane for an easy layup - not like when Hoff was in there. Hoff deserved more time in that game, and to start the 2nd half over Loren.

Rose sucked. MIssing FTs and forcing shots in the 3rd really hurt us. Anyone notice him move completely out of the lane when Lebron drove down the middle. Could have easily stepped up to take a charge. Ran the other way.

Charlie sucked for most of the game. Again. Saw his minutes cut in half and didn't even deserve those. Misses 2 FTs and ten seconds later decides to chuck a 3pt shot which he is shooting 20% on for the year?

Fun to watch Donny get backed down and scored on in the paint by Bosh, Charlie, and Aaron. His D is still so bad, but he puts up good stats. Not fun to watch Donny abuse Charlie on the other end.

JoeyG is looking nice. Like that little hook shot he has when posting up. Backed Lebron down easily. He deserves more time.

EWill looked very nice too in limited time. Smart player.

This was a winnable game. Cavs don't look great. But we are just about the worst defensive team in the league right now. Can't win when you give up 106ppg and 48%FG every night. No more Bosh/Charlie/Bonner front lines please.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> This was a winnable game. Cavs don't look great. But we are just about the worst defensive team in the league right now. Can't win when you give up 106ppg and 48%FG every night. No more Bosh/Charlie/Bonner front lines please.


The way Mitchell is coaching and rotating players, one might conclude that they don't want the team to win early. The Raptors really need the #1 draft pick ... and losses early in the season will be overlooked because the Raptors are a rookie-loaded team.

Some on this forum are promoting the idea of getting SF Rudy Gay ... is he really that good and can he turn the Raps around instantly??


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Based on his play last year I would say No and No.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

can't believe mitchell sat Hoffa. He was playing alright and was very effective defensively against Big Z. and what's with keeping Rose in the game... freaking chucker... 

sigh... Sam... sigh...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Bosh came out with some fire in this game. He was down low in a defensive stance and very energetic on D for the first time all year. Got his offense going finally.
> 
> The Raps offense actually used some backcuts and weak side movement which resulted in a few easy baskets.
> 
> ...


^^ Nice post, I agree with many of your points. It was nice to se Mitchell play all 12, not because they all deserve to start, but as a losing coach he's gotta to try everything. A Train looked good in his time, but no rebounds! Graham does deserve more time. That move on Lebron was impressive, as was a spin-jump shot that he had.

Glad someone other than me noticed WHY Hoffa traveled - Jack & Chuch certainly didn't - thought he was being tentative. Not only did he have nowhere to land, he was too far from the hoop to jump from a standstill, and Z was on the ground directly in front of him.
Thought he played well (won't show in boxscore) I hope he got some kind of encouragement from the coaches, as he didn't play in the second half. I thought the first half he played the type of defense and screen setting that Mitchell wanted. Had a dunk, and even stole the ball from Lebron on a double team. His weakness defensively is the switch on the Pick and Roll - it happened a few tiems last night. Cleveland ran the P&R with Big Z - Hoffa hedged out to slow down the guard, and Z cuts hard to the bucket, Hoffa chases, but is behind him - and poor rotational D left Z open by the bucket.

Calderon played 17 minutes, with 7 assists and not even a shot attempt. Wow talk about the anti-Rafer. James played pretty good - we got to see some of his Defense last night. Liked Ewill out there, he needs more time than that though. I think Bonner does need to see a little less time out there - I'm sick of seeing him being in the other teams highlights when he is late getting out on his man.

I am as happy as is possible over a loss. Bosh had energy and drive, we played alright - certainly showed that they could play as a team for streches at both ends of the floor. I guess I've been a little hasty judging the team - three rookies playing big minutes (ie not like last years three rookies) takes a long time to build cohesiveness. The last two games were just so horrible, and Mitchell's weird rotations had me very confused. Jalen at PF - O.M.G.!!!!!


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Good to see CB get out of his recent struggle. How long must i wait before Rose gets his *** traded or waived?!?!? It's true...thank God for Mo Pete. He's worth every penny of his contract so long as he hits a 3 for the next 60 games :laugh:


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

i think aaron is going to be the main centre for the raps if he doesnt get injured, i thought he played great last nite for the minutes he had. he does the little things that all of the other raptors dont do, he might not do a lot of scoring but i think they need a centre who is willing to take a backseat in that catergory and not shoot up pointless shots ala hoffa. aaron is tougher and bigger then loren woods and plays the centre spot a lot more effective. so i dunno why aaron isnt starting in loren's spot...and speedythief can back me up on this that ive been calling for aaron williams to get more playing time for a while and if he gets more opportunities may result in the raptors finally finding a centre at least for this season.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

i really hope aaron takes that starting role man, i really do

he can has all the intangibles to get it done....plus i love his mini-hook


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Chris Bosh with the excellent game. It was great to see him getting rewarded from all the hustle and hard work he has brought to the floor. 

Woods was his usual crappy self. Hoffa played very well in the minutes he played. No clue why he was taken out of the game. Aaron played very good in the minutes he was given, although he was getting absolutely abused by Z on the boards - you expect that with Aaron being undersized though.

Jalen and Morris didn't impress me at all. Morris took the exact same shot - that pullup from the baseline about 9 different times (not exaggerating at all). What really erked me about these two was seeing them chuck up quick threes when we had worked hard to get an offensive rebound. 

Mike James played very well... He's such a great slasher. Matt Bonner continues his awful play. He is absolutely useless out on the floor right now. Awful defender and rebounder - and when a team plays him for the jumpshot, he cannot do a thing. I thought Eric Williams played very well, although he did show some rust. I'd be very happy to see him become a regular part in our rotation.

The rooks played well - didn't get as much time as our first three games. 

Charlie had his ups and downs. He made a few awful mistakes on defense, but he did make some great blocks as well. I really like his hustle on the offensive end though - he's always around the basket. Definetly should have done a better job on the boards. 

Jose had a solid game. 7 assists to 2 turnovers - thats efficient. Had trouble fighting through screens on defense. Oh, and our point guard took *0 shots - how nice does that feel?

I don't know about you guys, but I thought Joey Graham was great in the limited time he saw. He was doing a real good job on LeBron in the first quarter, and he was being extremely aggressive on the offensive end. His only mistake was that one turnover. I have no clue why Jalen and Mo were in the game in favour of Graham. 

Overall, I didn't think we played THAT bad. We kept it tight throughout most of the game, but we couldn't recover from Clevelands scoring run late in the game. We showed flashes of good stuff on both ends of the floor, but we had far too many lapses.*


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

First full-Raptor game for me this year. 

I have to say Hoffa really impressed me out there. Just unlucky on that travel call. 

Jose looked good too. Nice numbers. 

And Bosh, good game. 

And on a side note, is it just me or does Hoffa look like Christian Bale.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Just watched the game and I must say it's so nice to watch a Raptors game at long last, even if we lose it. 

Calderon and James impressed me with some of their defense. When/if our team D clicks they will be that much better. 

Hoffa definitely looked alright. He's not slow. I love his monster dunks. Was battling quite well. Liked the hard foul on Bron.

Bosh was great. Some terrific offensive rebounds and he's really throwing it down these days. Great to see him bust out with a big performance and thankful he gets some rest afterwards.

Loved Graham's midrange display in the first quarter. 

Just say no to Loren Woods. I think Sam will follow our lead on this one. Hoffa and Aaron are an upgrade. 

People shouldn't worry about Bonner so much. He'll find his (limited) niche and it's not like Babs really overpaid him (thank god).

James is so much better penetrating and getting to the rim than Rafer. His slashing game will pay off more once our bigs get comfortable (passing out of doubles). Will be a great backup for Jose.

Jalen started the game well.

Charlie looked tired. Didn't play very well. Hard not to see his talent though.

Man it's nice to actually see them play so I don't have to talk out my ***.

Defense needs a LOT of work and Sam will have given it the full treatment over the last couple days.


----------

